# FCs have been merged: read more here!



## Para (Jul 31, 2017)

Dear Fanclub posters/owners,

As the forum evolves from Naruto-specific to a more general anime board, we have come to the conclusion that we should combine the contents of the Naruto, Bleach, One Piece and Other Anime/Manga Fanclubs sections into one main Anime/Manga Fanclubs section. This will also involve absorbing the Anime/Manga-specific Joke Fanclubs (the rest of the Joke Fanclubs will move into the General Fanclubs section). Member Fanclubs will stay as they are for the time being. Naruto, Bleach and One Piece FCs will continue to be identifiable with the addition of prefixes, which will be added before the move.

Please let us know of any suggestions, or issues you can see arising from this project within the next 7 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Jul 31, 2017)

Suggestions like...? (Sorry I can Dumb sometimes )

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Para (Jul 31, 2017)

Packard said:


> Suggestions like...? (Sorry I can Dumb sometimes )


Literally anything you think could be useful/helpful for the staff and FC regulars to help with the move. "We demand a prefix for [some anime] too!" might be a suggestion, for example.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Jul 31, 2017)

Para said:


> Literally anything you think could be useful/helpful for the staff and FC regulars to help with the move. "We demand a prefix for [some anime] too!" might be a suggestion, for example.


I'll think something here


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Are you planning on making one giant FC subforum?


----------



## Para (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> Are you planning on making one giant FC subforum?


All of the anime/manga subforums will be combined (and we'll have tags for Naruto, Bleach and One Piece), but General/Other FCs and Member FCs will remain separate.


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Para said:


> All of the anime/manga subforums will be combined (and we'll have tags for Naruto, Bleach and One Piece), but General/Other FCs and Member FCs will remain separate.


What do you guys think about having a separate tag for Pro and Anti Fanclubs? For example, the regular FC forum for Naruto at least has multiple pages of FC's: Pro and Anti. I feel if we separated both sides, it would be easier to locate the specific group you want to join, at the same time making it easier to navigate instead of sifting through pages.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Para (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> What do you guys think about having a separate tag for Pro and Anti Fanclubs? For example, the regular FC forum for Naruto at least has multiple pages of FC's: Pro and Anti. I feel if we separated both sides, it would be easier to locate the specific group you want to join, at the same time making it easier to navigate instead of sifting through pages.


I'll bring it up. Thanks for the suggestion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh, I talked with @HisokaRollin and she suggested me about divide the FCs into two subsections: to fanarts and to discussion itself. So people will not get lost inside the FC's (for example, as my MitsuBoru FC, there's have a part only to discussion about the ship and other part for fanarts)
From me, what if FC have two owners instead one? Like a lider and a deputy, maybe..?
I think that have a standard of how the FC entry post should be for novice creators would help a lot as well

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 2, 2017)

Packard said:


> From me, what if FC have two owners instead one? Like a lider and a deputy, maybe..?l


Thank you for your suggestions.
 Concerning the owners, FCs can have two owners if the creator/current owner wants it ie. SS FC had Lovely and ch1p, just as they usually have their co-owners what i believe do the role you mention. I am co-owner at Sasuke FC and do a bit of that role in the absence of kire, the owner.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 2, 2017)

Rinoa said:


> Thank you for your suggestions.
> Concerning the owners, FCs can have two owners if the creator/current owner wants it ie. SS FC had Lovely and ch1p, just as they usually have their co-owners what i believe do the role you mention. I am co-owner at Sasuke FC and do a bit of that role in the absence of kire, the owner.


I didn't know it 
So can I turn HisokaRollin into a leader too from MitsuBoru FC?


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 2, 2017)

Packard said:


> I didn't know it
> So can I turn HisokaRollin into a leader too from MitsuBoru FC?


If you are the current owner and want to share ownership with her or to make HisokaRollin a FC co-owner you can do so, you can PM me about it if you want not to derail the thread with this o

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 2, 2017)

Rinoa said:


> If you are the current owner and want to share ownership with her or to make HisokaRollin a FC co-owner you can do so, you can PM me about it if you want not to derail the thread with this o.


Thanks, I'll talk with her before


----------



## Platypus (Aug 5, 2017)

Indra said:


> What do you guys think about having a separate tag for Pro and Anti Fanclubs? For example, the regular FC forum for Naruto at least has multiple pages of FC's: Pro and Anti. I feel if we separated both sides, it would be easier to locate the specific group you want to join, at the same time making it easier to navigate instead of sifting through pages.


Each fanclub section has a directory sticky with links to (almost) every fanclub of the section. 

I fail to see how it'll become easier to navigate the section if we use prefixes to differentiate between Pro and Anti fanclubs given the amount for each category. You'll still be sifting through pages of threads if the fanclub you're looking for hasn't been active for a longer period of time.  Way easier to just use the directory or even google the FC.

Besides, we can't attach multiple prefixes to threads atm and categorizing the fanclubs based on franchise/series takes priority.


----------



## Indra (Aug 5, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Each fanclub section has a directory sticky with links to (almost) every fanclub of the section. F.ex.
> 
> I fail to see how it'll become easier to navigate the section if we use prefixes to differentiate between Pro and Anti fanclubs given the amount for each category. You'll still be sifting through pages of threads if the fanclub you're looking for hasn't been active for a longer period of time.  Way easier to just use the directory or even google the FC.
> 
> Besides, we can't attach multiple prefixes to threads atm and categorizing the fanclubs based on franchise/series takes priority.


It was just a suggestion, I figured it might help but I guess not


----------



## Platypus (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 5, 2017)

Para said:


> As the forum evolves from Naruto-specific to a more general anime board,


It would help if the staff didn't have more casuals and "look how Nerdy I am XD" crowd who look down on "Hardcore weebs"


----------



## Para (Aug 5, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> It would help if the staff didn't have more casuals and "look how Nerdy I am XD" crowd who look down on "Hardcore weebs"


Could you elaborate on this?


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 5, 2017)

Para said:


> Could you elaborate on this?


I am talking about how it seems that despite this being an "anime" forum the Staff seem to blatantly hate the more "Hardcore Weebs"
You know the type that feels the need to say "muh capeshit comics are better than Manga" "Muh Games of Throne is better than any Anime" and insult and belittle any one who doesn't think that way , even belittling Japanese Culture especially if they are insecure nationalists such as Blue , the type that sees themselves as "better" and act like the other side is "ruining" their image to the Normies 

I didn't feel this way browsing MAL or /a/ or even Orojackson , sure there were some casuals here and there but they weren't as self hating and aggressive torward hardcores like they are here 

There's also the "Cowboy Bebop/anything made by Trigger or Gainax are the only good anime" crowd who are self rigorous about how there special snowflake "westernised" anime is diamond in shit. 

The fact that being too much of anime fan is looked down upon here makes me think this place is just a place for Casuals , no weebs allowed . 
Which isn't helped by the fact that that crowd seems to hold much more power among staff, with the exception of Hollie and Asriel it seems that you have to be a casual to be a mod


----------



## Para (Aug 5, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> I am talking about how it seems that despite this being an "anime" forum the Staff seem to blatantly hate the more "Hardcore Weebs"
> You know the type that feels the need to say "muh capeshit comics are better than Manga" "Muh Games of Throne is better than any Anime" and insult and belittle any one who doesn't think that way , even belittling Japanese Culture especially if they are insecure nationalists such as Blue , the type that sees themselves as "better" and act like the other side is "ruining" their image to the Normies
> 
> I didn't feel this way browsing MAL or /a/ or even Orojackson , sure there were some casuals here and there but they weren't as self hating and aggressive torward hardcores like they are here
> ...


Can you cite examples of this?


----------



## Hamtaro (Aug 5, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> I am talking about how it seems that despite this being an "anime" forum the Staff seem to blatantly hate the more "Hardcore Weebs"
> You know the type that feels the need to say "muh capeshit comics are better than Manga" "Muh Games of Throne is better than any Anime" and insult and belittle any one who doesn't think that way , even belittling Japanese Culture especially if they are insecure nationalists such as Blue , the type that sees themselves as "better" and act like the other side is "ruining" their image to the Normies
> 
> I didn't feel this way browsing MAL or /a/ or even Orojackson , sure there were some casuals here and there but they weren't as self hating and aggressive torward hardcores like they are here
> ...


Cowboy Bebop is sunrise, scrub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dream (Aug 5, 2017)

I am the most powerful staff member and I'm far from being a casual.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Platypus (Aug 5, 2017)

lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 6, 2017)

Para said:


> Can you cite examples of this?


you want me to name the staff guilty of this?


----------



## Para (Aug 6, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> you want me to name the staff guilty of this?


No, I want you to provide evidence of them saying this stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Para (Aug 7, 2017)

This process is now underway, though it may take time to move everything. Please be patient, and let us know if anything goes wrong (which it hopefully doesn't).


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 7, 2017)

Para said:


> No, I want you to provide evidence of them saying this stuff.


Blue mocked people for being weebs several times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Para (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello all, the FCs have now been merged. Please let us know if you have any technical issues arising from this move.



Zyrax said:


> Blue mocked people for being weebs several times


Can you provide quotes? I assure you, Blue is a massive weeb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm a casual who aspires to be a mod one day. I can't promise weebs any remorse

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Para (Aug 9, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> I'm a casual who aspires to be a mod one day. I can't promise weebs any remorse


I'm afraid that by saying that in public you have immediately disqualified yourself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hamtaro (Aug 9, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> Blue mocked people for being weebs several times


This is like using Blue as evidence that the staff is full of diehard Neo-Conservatives.


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 10, 2017)

Para said:


> I'm afraid that by saying that in public you have immediately disqualified yourself



It was a joke 
The weeb comment btw


----------



## Naruko (Aug 26, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> I am talking about how it seems that despite this being an "anime" forum the Staff seem to blatantly hate the more "Hardcore Weebs"
> You know the type that feels the need to say "muh capeshit comics are better than Manga" "Muh Games of Throne is better than any Anime" and insult and belittle any one who doesn't think that way , even belittling Japanese Culture especially if they are insecure nationalists such as Blue , the type that sees themselves as "better" and act like the other side is "ruining" their image to the Normies
> 
> I didn't feel this way browsing MAL or /a/ or even Orojackson , sure there were some casuals here and there but they weren't as self hating and aggressive torward hardcores like they are here
> ...



Can you let me know who has done this, please? Or where/when it was done? This shouldn't be happening. FCs are for fans.......as long as you aren't bashing other users/groups of users, your FC should be a place for joy and celebrating whatever your thing is, without censure, reprisal or mockery. If any of those things are coming from *staff*, that is a problem.

PS - anyone other than Blue. I am not OK with him doing that, but Blue absolutely won't care about  anything I will ask him to do, and won't stop. As a fellow admin, I have zero means to deal with that, and I am truly sorry for that.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 17, 2017)

Postcounting should be is enabled in the FC section now


----------



## Zef (Sep 20, 2017)

uhhh.....is this where I can request a new FC?

I already made it. Just need a mod to approve.


----------

